# South Wales Summer Meet



## Glossmax

Hi all,
It's about time we had a meet and thanks to Tony81 on here we have an ideal place to hold one.
Tony runs a Valeting business just off City Road Cardiff and he is happy to open up just for us on Sunday 6th of July (detailed directions to follow).
The great thing about this is Tony has all the kit, power, water etc.
I think a day of demos is in order and a good chance to see lots of products in action. Any spare bonnets etc donated for the day would be great.
It also looks like the local Autosmart guy will drop in on us during the meet as well so a good chance for anyone to stock up.
There will also be a cafe open on the day so food and drink is available.
Let me know if there is anything people really want to see on the day and i'll try my best to get it arranged.
Best start a list of who's coming.

Start time of around 10am

Google Map link for the meet:
DW Meet Map
And a 3D view:
DW Meet Map 2


----------



## Glossmax

1. Pug_101
2. Tony81


----------



## CupraRcleanR

1. Pug_101
2. Tony81
3. CupraRcleanR


----------



## Huw

1. Pug_101
2. Tony81
3. CupraRcleanR
4. Huw Jorgan


----------



## Scud

Sunday 22nd or the 29th off ??

1. Pug_101
2. Tony81
3. CupraRcleanR
4. Huw Jorgan
5. Scud


----------



## pits

not free for 22nd 29th maybe


----------



## Slangwerks

1. Pug_101
2. Tony81
3. CupraRcleanR
4. Huw Jorgan
5. Scud
6. Slangwerks


----------



## mattjonescardiff

1. Pug_101
2. Tony81
3. CupraRcleanR
4. Huw Jorgan
5. Scud
6. Slangwerks
7. mattjonescardiff

As long as I don't get a booking for that weekend I'll be there. Be good to meet the local boys and put faces to names.


----------



## [email protected]

Is it this month June?


1. Pug_101
2. Tony81
3. CupraRcleanR
4. Huw Jorgan
5. Scud
6. Slangwerks
7. mattjonescardiff
8. Davey


----------



## Glossmax

Hi guys,
Amazing what can happen in 24Hrs,
I've had to change the date for this and it will now be held on Sunday the 6th July.
Can those who have already committed to coming confirm they are available for the new date.
Cheers


----------



## Huw

6th is fine by me.


----------



## CupraRcleanR

Fine by me


----------



## Scud

Work depending really but as for now im good


----------



## [email protected]

New list for Sunday 6th July

1.CupraRcleanR
2.Huw Jorgan
3.Scud
4.Davey


----------



## paulhdi

1.CupraRcleanR
2.Huw Jorgan
3.Scud
4.Davey
5.Paulhdi

stick me down, should family situation be fine, i'll be there.

paul


----------



## pits

1.CupraRcleanR
2.Huw Jorgan
3.Scud
4.Davey
5.Paulhdi
6.pits


----------



## Mav2006

Def maybe - what is the parking situation like?


----------



## mattjonescardiff

1.CupraRcleanR
2.Huw Jorgan
3.Scud
4.Davey
5.Paulhdi
6.pits
7.mattjonescardiff


----------



## Glossmax

Mav2006 said:


> Def maybe - what is the parking situation like?


It should be very good on a Sunday. You can park down City Road which should be empty and also in the closed bowling alley car park. Tony's place is just behind the bowling alley.


----------



## TANNERS

.CupraRcleanR
2.Huw Jorgan
3.Scud
4.Davey
5.Paulhdi
6.pits
7.mattjonescardiff 
8. TANNERS


----------



## trv8

Will you have the Meguires polisher and pads e.t.c on sale on this day?


----------



## W3LSH

1CupraRcleanR
2.Huw Jorgan
3.Scud
4.Davey
5.Paulhdi
6.pits
7.mattjonescardiff 
8. TANNERS
9. W3LSH (providing nothing else clashes)


----------



## Glossmax

trv8 said:


> Will you have the Meguires polisher and pads e.t.c on sale on this day?


Advanced orders can be taken on the above and also the autosmart range although the guy will no doubt bring the van along. PM me if you want more details.


----------



## Slangwerks

W3LSH said:


> 1CupraRcleanR
> 2.Huw Jorgan
> 3.Scud
> 4.Davey
> 5.Paulhdi
> 6.pits
> 7.mattjonescardiff
> 8. TANNERS
> 9. W3LSH (providing nothing else clashes)
> 10. Slangwerks (Work dependant)


----------



## wfenix

hi pug sorry its been a long time without contact but have finished this years uni course so myself and the budman will be down on the 6th also fella. thanks


----------



## wfenix

Slangwerks said:


> W3LSH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1CupraRcleanR
> 2.Huw Jorgan
> 3.Scud
> 4.Davey
> 5.Paulhdi
> 6.pits
> 7.mattjonescardiff
> 8. TANNERS
> 9. W3LSH (providing nothing else clashes)
> 10. Slangwerks (Work dependant)
> 
> 
> 
> 11. wfenix
> 12. budman
Click to expand...


----------



## Glossmax

1CupraRcleanR
2.Huw Jorgan
3.Scud
4.Davey
5.Paulhdi
6.pits
7.mattjonescardiff 
8. TANNERS
9. W3LSH (providing nothing else clashes)
10. Slangwerks (Work dependant)
11. wfenix
12. budman[/QUOTE]


----------



## trv8

Is this meet just for you pros, or could I come and see a few demos to see how its done properly. Must have one of those Megs polishers, but can't talk about £££ here. The MRS would not be to happy. Shhhh!


----------



## CupraRcleanR

trv8 said:


> Is this meet just for you pros, or could I come and see a few demos to see how its done properly. Must have one of those Megs polishers, but can't talk about £££ here. The MRS would not be to happy. Shhhh!


The majority here mate are not pros but amatuers like me and yourself. Just pop along and pick up some tips. Hopefully Pug101 will bring some goodies from his shop we can pick up aswell.

His shop is:

http://glossmax.com/


----------



## wookey

1CupraRcleanR
2.Huw Jorgan
3.Scud
4.Davey
5.Paulhdi
6.pits
7.mattjonescardiff 
8. TANNERS
9. W3LSH (providing nothing else clashes)
10. Slangwerks (Work dependant)
11. wfenix
12. budman
13. RS Adam

Hoping to make it, more than happy for my van to be used for a demo


----------



## trv8

CupraRcleanR said:


> The majority here mate are not pros but amatuers like me and yourself. Just pop along and pick up some tips. Hopefully Pug101 will bring some goodies from his shop we can pick up aswell.
> 
> His shop is:
> 
> http://glossmax.com/


Cheers. Just didn't want to seem to be pushing in on this meet as I'm new on here.


----------



## Huw

trv8 said:


> Cheers. Just didn't want to seem to be pushing in on this meet as I'm new on here.


Thats partly the point of these meets, you can see how to use machines/products properly, get a bit of tuition & loads of pointers. Just watching Brazo at last years meet gave me loads of tips on how to improve what I was doing. No doubt I'll get some more this time as well.

Getting a polisher is the easy bit, trying to explain to the Mrs that you want to go and meet a load of blokes off the internet in an industrial unit, on a Sunday morning, thats the hard bit.:wave:


----------



## CupraRcleanR

Huw said:


> Getting a polisher is the easy bit, trying to explain to the Mrs that you want to go and meet a load of blokes off the internet in an industrial unit, on a Sunday morning, thats the hard bit.:wave:


:lol:Thats my problem too! I think she'd prefer it if I was having an affair!


----------



## Scud

Whats the plan with this meet then ?

A few more than the last one


----------



## [email protected]

There are quite a few people who live in and around Cardiff who have not put there names down. Some one who never shuts the fu8k up in off topic mention no names!!!! has not put themselves down for it why is that?
What about some Bristol area people could come over?:thumb:
Maybe a post in Off topic could boost the numbers.


----------



## Glossmax

Scud said:


> Whats the plan with this meet then ?


What do you want to see, we have someone very new to Detailing coming so we'll include some basic stuff, but I know many are looking into the more advanced stuff as well.


----------



## CupraRcleanR

Pug_101 said:


> What do you want to see, we have someone very new to Detailing coming so we'll include some basic stuff, but I know many are looking into the more advanced stuff as well.


wetsanding stone chips would be good Pug


----------



## wfenix

makita and zaino z2 sampling would be nice, i will bring my new ptg also just in case that nobody has got one fella's.


----------



## Summit Detailing

1CupraRcleanR
2.Huw Jorgan
3.Scud
4.Davey
5.Paulhdi
6.pits
7.mattjonescardiff 
8. TANNERS
9. W3LSH (providing nothing else clashes)
10. Slangwerks (Work dependant)
11. wfenix
12. budman
13. RS Adam
14. Chris_VRS

I'll pop over the bridge for this:thumb:


----------



## Glossmax

Chris_VRS said:


> I'll pop over the bridge for this:thumb:


Great, Try and drag Brazo along with you then :thumb:


----------



## JCG

Id love to make it but im stuck in Lampeter that weekend. Maybe next time. :-(

Hope it goes well!!
Jason


----------



## Huw

I wouldn't mind seeing a demo on wet vaccing & using an extractor. Not the most exciting thing in the world I'll admit, but I've seen some good results from the likes of Pete Richards and would like to know whats involved. 

If we want to pre-order stuff, how do we know what the AS stuff costs?


----------



## Scud

Pug_101 said:


> What do you want to see, we have someone very new to Detailing coming so we'll include some basic stuff, but I know many are looking into the more advanced stuff as well.


Im easy to please Pug what Huw has metioned has interested me, how do you work a wetanddry.


----------



## TANNERS

sounds good i got a george


----------



## hypermarc

damn can't make it as i'm away on holiday.

next time i hope .have a great day.


----------



## Glossmax

Huw said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing a demo on wet vaccing & using an extractor. Not the most exciting thing in the world I'll admit, but I've seen some good results from the likes of Pete Richards and would like to know whats involved.
> 
> If we want to pre-order stuff, how do we know what the AS stuff costs?





Scud said:


> Im easy to please Pug what Huw has metioned has interested me, how do you work a wetanddry.





TANNERS said:


> sounds good i got a george


Tony has the kit just for this job. A very nice karcher machine. We can do hand wetsanding, but i've not been able to sort out a machine sander, yet!


----------



## Glossmax

[email protected] said:


> There are quite a few people who live in and around Cardiff who have not put there names down. Some one who never shuts the fu8k up in off topic mention no names!!!! has not put themselves down for it why is that?


If I am thinking of the same person as you and the youngster comes as well, that's the entertainment sorted


----------



## mattjonescardiff

I've got a Vax 6131 wet extractor I can bring along and do a demo with if anybody wants me to. This one was owned by a lady who kept horses:


----------



## Huw

Wet vac & extraction on the list then. I'd imagine we'd be too busy to have any entertainment.

If it helps with the wet sanding I can bring loads of stonechips that need filling, sanding & polishing.:buffer:


----------



## Glossmax

Thanks Huw, Got paint for it?

We have a car (banger) for the day (maybe several). So I can see two ways of doing this.
1st: Lets go for a full detail on the car this way we can have several smaller groups working on the car covering different areas and skills. By the end of the day we should have covered just about everything and have something to show for our efforts.
2nd: We can use parts of the car (ie: interior) to show certain different skills to the whole group and then use test panels etc for polishing and LSP comparisons.

I prefer the 1st idea as everyone should be able to get stuck in and have a go on quite a few different skills.


----------



## [email protected]

Pug_101 said:


> If I am thinking of the same person as you and the youngster comes as well, that's the entertainment sorted


Yes there is more than one


----------



## Huw

Pug_101 said:


> We have a car (banger) for the day (maybe several). So I can see two ways of doing this.
> 1st: Lets go for a full detail on the car this way we can have several smaller groups working on the car covering different areas and skills. By the end of the day we should have covered just about everything and have something to show for our efforts.
> 2nd: We can use parts of the car (ie: interior) to show certain different skills to the whole group and then use test panels etc for polishing and LSP comparisons.
> 
> I prefer the 1st idea as everyone should be able to get stuck in and have a go on quite a few different skills.


I'd go with the first idea. And after the day I've had, if anybody wants to show me how to dry a car with leaving marks, feel free.:wall::wall:


----------



## Huw

Something else I have heard/read about is using a heat gun on exterior plastics to make the product work better. Wouldn't mind finding out a bit more about that if its possible, I think 've seen Matt using it in one of his write ups.


----------



## Slangwerks

Looks like you're going to be busy at this meet Matt mate!

I'm happy go along with whatever people want, the fully detailed car idea sounds good. Any candidates for said vehicle?


----------



## Glossmax

Slangwerks said:


> Looks like you're going to be busy at this meet Matt mate!
> 
> I'm happy go along with whatever people want, the fully detailed car idea sounds good. Any candidates for said vehicle?


We have a car for the meet, an old red Polo. If someone wants us to use their car then ok, but at your own risk.


----------



## Dave KG

Gutted I wont be able to make this... 

Next time!


----------



## pits

Pug_101 said:


> We have a car for the meet, an old red Polo. If someone wants us to use their car then ok, but at your own risk.


hopefully we can try out some samples if you know what i mean, mine should be arriving soon for first tests :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Glossmax

Dave KG said:


> Gutted I wont be able to make this...
> 
> Next time!


Hope so Dave :thumb:


----------



## Slangwerks

Pug_101 said:


> We have a car for the meet, an old red Polo.


If it's VW then I'm happy to detail it!:lol:


----------



## Glossmax

Slangwerks said:


> If it's VW then I'm happy to detail it!:lol:


Detail!!
I was going to let you loose with the brillo pad :devil:


----------



## Slangwerks

:lol:
Sounds like fun!


----------



## Smudge

Put me down, I will deffo come to this. I have PTG, George, PC, Makita and loads of other stuff. If there is anything you want me to bring let me know prior as I will come down in my RS Turbo if theres nothing needed

Smudge


----------



## Glossmax

1CupraRcleanR
2.Huw Jorgan
3.Scud
4.Davey
5.Paulhdi
6.pits
7.mattjonescardiff 
8. TANNERS
9. W3LSH (providing nothing else clashes)
10. Slangwerks (Work dependant)
11. wfenix
12. budman
13. RS Adam
14. Chris_VRS
15. Smudge

Looking good people, still a lot of names missing!


----------



## PewteRS

Put me down...............i'll bring my escort cosworth if i can park it safe and it aint going oto rain lol


----------



## Glossmax

1CupraRcleanR
2.Huw Jorgan
3.Scud
4.Davey
5.Paulhdi
6.pits
7.mattjonescardiff 
8. TANNERS
9. W3LSH (providing nothing else clashes)
10. Slangwerks (Work dependant)
11. wfenix
12. budman
13. RS Adam
14. Chris_VRS
15. Smudge
16. PewteRS


----------



## Glossmax

Should have some information on the AutoSmart price list in the next day or two.


----------



## Smudge

Oh no that means I will have to fill my boot up with goodies LOL


----------



## pits

apparently ive got some stuff in on the shelf....might go check it out later


----------



## PewteRS

Smudge said:


> Oh no that means I will have to fill my boot up with goodies LOL


Like you need anything else :lol:


----------



## Glossmax

OK guys I have a Autosmart pricelist.
I can't post it on here, but if you post up your interested i'll PM it over to you.
It would be a good idea to have ***coughCASHcough*** on the day.


----------



## CupraRcleanR

Guys 

Steve Magill, Dent Devil, 07710 391112 (recommended by TOK) sorted some dings on my door today. Really is a superb pro and the quality of the work is spot on. Really interesting seeing him work.

I highly recommend and will bring some flyers with his details to the meet. He's a good number to have in your phone. 

He's lives in Bridgend but covers Cardiff, Newport, Swansea etc.:thumb:


----------



## Glossmax

Does he want to come to the meet?
He can play on my van.


----------



## Smudge

pm me it over please

Pewt - SHUT IT always find something else to buy, just dont tell lou lol

What you working this week m8???


----------



## CupraRcleanR

Pug_101 said:


> Does he want to come to the meet?
> He can play on my van.


Hi Paul

He's more than busy day to day so won't be able to make the meet. He fitted me in today after work. He works fulltime from dealer to dealer on a rota but is happy to do the odd case for us lot in his own time.

He has years of experience and really knows his craft.

I'll let you know abit more on the day.


----------



## pits

wouldnt mind figuring out why, i cant do other peoples bonnets. i can remove most of the swirling on a lot of cars, but not bonnets.
oh and my G220 is buggered now, i decided, having good and bad days, but it only seems to osciliate, not spin, unless you have zero pressure on it, or speed 6, and ive got a volvo to do this weekend....hmmm


----------



## alexknight

*Price list please*

Hi

Can I have a price list please.

Thanks

Alex


----------



## Glossmax

Smudge said:


> pm me it over please
> 
> Pewt - SHUT IT always find something else to buy, just dont tell lou lol
> 
> What you working this week m8???





alexknight said:


> Hi
> 
> Can I have a price list please.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Alex


Done :thumb:


----------



## bigsi

hi pug

i got your message, sorry i just got back fromthe states and am only just catching up with things, i had a break from everything for a while as it was all getting a bit too much for me and i needed out of here for a little while.

i will try and pop along tothis meet up and if i can i will get some metal plate and prep them in different stages from etch prime all the way upto laquer and leave them unfinished or sanded so i can show how on the day along with fine brush paint and laquer scratch repair.

i cant promise just yet as i have to see what pans out over the next week or so now im back.

i will let you know as soon as possible.

si


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE

what time is this starting matey ?:thumb:


----------



## Glossmax

HAWKEY_SKYLINE said:


> what time is this starting matey ?:thumb:


Start time of 10am all.
Cheers


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE

1CupraRcleanR
2.Huw Jorgan
3.Scud
4.Davey
5.Paulhdi
6.pits
7.mattjonescardiff 
8. TANNERS
9. W3LSH (providing nothing else clashes)
10. Slangwerks (Work dependant)
11. wfenix
12. budman
13. RS Adam
14. Chris_VRS
15. hawkey_skyline (aka ian )
16. brutalbobby


----------



## Scud

hawkey_skyline are you on the JCC forum ?? seen the name some where before and cant think where.


----------



## Smudge

Pewtrs and myself have seemed to have dropped off the list?


----------



## CupraRcleanR

1CupraRcleanR
2.Huw Jorgan
3.Scud
4.Davey
5.Paulhdi
6.pits
7.mattjonescardiff 
8. TANNERS
9. W3LSH (providing nothing else clashes)
10. Slangwerks (Work dependant)
11. wfenix
12. budman
13. RS Adam
14. Chris_VRS
15. hawkey_skyline (aka ian )
16. brutalbobby
17. Pewtrs
18. Smudge


Looks like a good turnout.


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE

Scud said:


> hawkey_skyline are you on the JCC forum ?? seen the name some where before and cant think where.


yeah matey thats me :thumb:

aint been on there for a while thou forgot me pass word gonna have a chat with adam when i see him lol:lol:


----------



## wfenix

i will bring along also my new mirka abralon pads 2000 and 4000 grit that can be used on the pc if you want guys am liking these alot.


----------



## smiffygas

I might be able to make this!


----------



## Glossmax

wfenix said:


> i will bring along also my new mirka abralon pads 2000 and 4000 grit that can be used on the pc if you want guys am liking these alot.


Me too.


----------



## Glossmax

CupraRcleanR said:


> 1CupraRcleanR
> 2.Huw Jorgan
> 3.Scud
> 4.Davey
> 5.Paulhdi
> 6.pits
> 7.mattjonescardiff
> 8. TANNERS
> 9. W3LSH (providing nothing else clashes)
> 10. Slangwerks (Work dependant)
> 11. wfenix
> 12. budman
> 13. RS Adam
> 14. Chris_VRS
> 15. hawkey_skyline (aka ian )
> 16. brutalbobby
> 17. Pewtrs
> 18. Smudge
> 19. smiffygas


----------



## Huw

Pug_101 said:


> Tony runs a Valeting business just off City Road Cardiff and he is happy to open up just for us on Sunday 6th of July (detailed directions to follow).


Everybody still on for Sunday? Its my OH's birthday on Sunday, so I've told her she can do what ever she wants, cos I'm in Cardiff.:lol:

Any info on those directions Pug? I know I went to Tony's with you but I was dazzled by the bright lights of Cardiff and wasn't paying much attention.


----------



## pits

right well im still on for sunday. hopefully the communication barrier between me getting someone onto my supplier might have gone by then. so hopefully pug, should have some stuff with me.

can also bring a couple of manky alloys down if people want to have a go at cleaning them


----------



## Slangwerks

I'm doubtful for this now, sorry guys.

Might be showing the car at British VW Festival, only just realised it was on the same date.


----------



## CupraRcleanR

Slangwerks said:


> I'm doubtful for this now, sorry guys.
> 
> Might be showing the car at British VW Festival, only just realised it was on the same date.


Good luck at the show. Sorry you can't make the meet.

As Huw said Pug wouldn't mind some directions (I know you've already told me once!)

also I know you want me to bring my Zaino, do we need anything else?


----------



## Glossmax

Sorry you might not make it Mr Werks.
Cupra your sound mate more eggs maybe :thumb: (oh just thought what about the leaf blower)

If anyone want's to bring down any products or tools you think people may be interested in then please do.

Working on the directions


----------



## bigsi

i am hoping to b there but i had a litle bit of news today so im jsut getting my head around it... we found out by total surprise the wifey is pregnant again so im still sorta getting to grips with it.


----------



## Glossmax

Ok google map link to the meet.
DW Meet


----------



## Glossmax

Also found this map, shows things better:
DW Meet Map


----------



## Scud

bigsi said:


> i am hoping to b there but i had a litle bit of news today so im jsut getting my head around it... we found out by total surprise the wifey is pregnant again so im still sorta getting to grips with it.


Congrats bigsi & mrs bigsi


----------



## Glossmax

bigsi said:


> i am hoping to b there but i had a litle bit of news today so im jsut getting my head around it... we found out by total surprise the wifey is pregnant again so im still sorta getting to grips with it.


Woops missed that.
Well done mate.


----------



## pits

stuff is on order, should be here, maybe tomorow, or probably thursday


----------



## mattjonescardiff

I've got a car booked in for the weekend (well 2 actually), plus I'm away at a wedding saturday so it looks like I'll be unable to attend all day. I really want to get down there though so I will do my best to make it even if it's just for an hour or so.


----------



## wookey

What time will people getting there for?


----------



## CupraRcleanR

RS Adam said:


> What time will people getting there for?


Paul mentioned for us to start about 10:00:thumb:


----------



## TANNERS

is it still the 6th have we got a postcode for the nat sav


----------



## pits

anyone want some alloys to play with?


----------



## Huw

TANNERS said:


> is it still the 6th have we got a postcode for the nat sav


Tony's business card says the wrong post code according to Pug.:thumb:

There is a disused bowling place at the front, I'm going to try & park there.


----------



## Scud

Parking looks like its gonna be an issue, i may make the trip down in the works van not sure yet.


----------



## Huw

mattjonescardiff said:


> I've got a car booked in for the weekend (well 2 actually), plus I'm away at a wedding saturday so it looks like I'll be unable to attend all day. I really want to get down there though so I will do my best to make it even if it's just for an hour or so.


Matt, have you seen the forecast for the weekend? Best of luck.


----------



## Glossmax

Huw said:


> Tony's business card says CF24 3BX.
> 
> There is a disused bowling place at the front, I'm going to try & park there.


Huw can you remove this as it will lead people to Richmond st and not City Road.

Should have the correct PostCode tomorrow.
Cheers


----------



## mattjonescardiff

Huw said:


> Matt, have you seen the forecast for the weekend? Best of luck.


I know. Got quite a lot done on it last night though so might be okay!


----------



## Brazo

Pug_101 said:


> Huw can you remove this as it will lead people to Richmond st and not City Road.
> 
> Should have the correct PostCode tomorrow.
> Cheers


Pug can you let either me or chris know by text? 077three4458933:thumb:


----------



## Glossmax

Glossmax said:


> Huw can you remove this as it will lead people to Richmond st and not City Road.
> 
> Should have the correct PostCode tomorrow.
> Cheers


*The new post code is CF24 3JD* which will guide your sat nav's to City Road. On google map the pointer is shown directly in line with Tony's place but on City Road. The Bowling Alley is just down from this.



Brazo said:


> Pug can you let either me or chris know by text? 077three4458933:thumb:


All done Brazo, very happy to see you and chris joining us :wave:

Pug_101 aka Glossmax


----------



## mattjonescardiff

Congratulations on the official launch of Glossmax as a DW Supporter Paul!


----------



## Glossmax

I am putting some products together for the meet in case anyone wants to buy something.
So if you have any requests, now is the time. I won't have time tomorrow morning.
I know the site is still down (hopefully the shop will be back up tonight), but I am carrying most of the Duragloss & ValetPRO range and a lot of Meguiars products inc Buckets, Gritguards, #80, #83, Solo, machine pads etc, etc.
Just had in some Duragloss drying towels as well.
Cheers


----------



## wookey

Not 100% sure I'm going to be able to make this 

Had a bit of an off today at moto-x today :wall:


----------



## Glossmax

Where is everyone.
I hope everyone had a good day, I certainly did :thumb:
Thanks to everyone who came.


----------



## CupraRcleanR

Glossmax said:


> Where is everyone.
> I hope everyone had a good day, I certainly did :thumb:
> Thanks to everyone who came.


Thanks for organising Paul and especially to Brazo and ChrisVRS who travelled from a foreign land to spread the gospel.


----------



## Summit Detailing

Probably watching the tennis & TG GlossMax

Good to meet everyone today!, here's a few pics from this morning...

Project Polo (DW tradeplate purely coincidence!)









Clay action









Mark working his magic

































Rotary lesson...









BlackWow 50/50


----------



## CupraRcleanR

That bonet looks brilliant from here!!!!


----------



## pits

was a lot better after T-cut :lol:


----------



## Glossmax

You said you wouldn't tell 
That was some seriously hard paint though.


----------



## wfenix

big big thanks to paul for organising and to brazo (also tony for the premises) for the tuition, nice to meet you guys and enjoyed the couple of hours today, some good info and nice and pleasant people too be good to do it again, cheers.


----------



## mattjonescardiff

Looks like a good day. Really sorry I didn't make it. As it rained all day saturday I had to get a car done on the sunday. Hopefully this will be a more regular thing and I can make it to the next one.


----------



## Huw

Cheers to Paul for organising the day & Tony for the unit. Really enjoyed the day, despite a lack of sleep the night before, not as bad as Scud though.:thumb: Also cheers to Brazo for the tuition.

As for the hardness of the paint :wall: Never seen anything like that before, wet sanding, power gloss, cutting pads, wool pads, G3, T-cut, a few of Tony's AS polishes and still the swirls remained.

The photos don't do it justice, was I right to be sceptical?


----------



## Slangwerks

Again, cheers to Paul and Tony for sorting this out, and to Brazo and Chris for coming down. Nice to see a few different things in action, and to meet a couple of you guys and put faces to screen names!

Will


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE

yeah thanks to the boys for organising the meet opened my eyes to loads of little tips to make the job easier :thumb:

btw silverline blue polisher for sale lol


----------



## Scud

Nice one guys...... look forward to the next one.


----------



## Huw

HAWKEY_SKYLINE said:


> btw silverline blue polisher for sale lol


Now what could you be planning on replacing it with?


----------



## pits

yeh that paint was nuts, i mean can you get a harder compound than G3 on a hard wool pad and it wasnt touching it


----------



## Glossmax

HAWKEY_SKYLINE said:


> yeah thanks to the boys for organising the meet opened my eyes to loads of little tips to make the job easier :thumb:
> 
> btw silverline blue polisher for sale lol


I know you fancy the Makita, but here's the info on the Milwaukee I was telling you about:
Milwaukee GB

*Anyone lose a small allen key?*
Maybe you Hawkey?


----------



## Glossmax

I couple of photos more to come:

The Polo getting the clean of it's life:









Brazo hard at it:









Guess the product:








Yes Black Wow, where's my commission 

I must say a big thank you to Tony for opening up just for us and providing a great place to host the meet. Also a big shout out to Brazo & Chris for traveling so far for the meet. Brazo your machine polishing demo are great :thumb:


----------



## Brazo

No probs guys, glad you all enjoyed it :thumb:

Black wow FTW!


----------



## antwan

Cracking day out, learned loads, perfect for a noob like me, loads of hints and tips.
Cheers to all the lads ( sorry I forgot most of your names, I was having an information overload :wall
When's the next one :thumb:


----------



## tony81

Just like to say a big thanks to all the guys who came along, and thanks to those who travelled long distances, and big thanks for giving me the privileage in hosting this meet, looking forward to seeing you all on the next one. Tony


----------



## Scud

Next time we'll all jump in ambassador's ( i spotted it in the lane .....lol )


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE

Glossmax said:


> *Anyone lose a small allen key?*
> Maybe you Hawkey?


na matey didnt bring any tools with me

however i think i have lost me marbles lol


----------



## pits

Scud said:


> Next time we'll all jump in ambassador's ( i spotted it in the lane .....lol )


im not the only one then :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Scud

pits said:


> im not the only one then :lol::lol::lol:


 someone is boun to ask what it is:lol:


----------



## pits

i thought it were pretty self explanitory to be fair :lol: i noticed when reversing the white titanic down that little lane to let the autosmart guy out, took a double take lol

would also like to say cheerrs to Tony for somewhere to hold them meet, and the usefull info


----------



## CupraRcleanR

Scud said:


> someone is boun to ak what it is:lol:


I'll ask then.

Is it somewhere where ladies of ill repute hang out?

If so I might have go there. I've got something that needs very vigorous polishing!!


----------



## Scud

CupraRcleanR said:


> I'll ask then.
> 
> Is it somewhere where ladies of ill repute hang out?
> 
> If so I might have go there. I've got something that needs very vigorous polishing!!


Im not sure m8


----------



## Glossmax

I told you all the facilities were available


----------



## Slangwerks

pits said:


> i noticed when reversing the white titanic down that little lane to let the autosmart guy out


haha, "white titanic" - like it, not sure if yours or mine is more worthy of the title lol.


----------



## Altern8

looks like I just missed a good day


----------



## W3LSH

I was at British Volkswagen Festival that weekend... shame, I fancied popping along to this too


----------



## Carr20VT

Ah haven't been on here for a while. Shame i missed would loved to attend. Any other days planned?


----------

